# Need advice re: building next to metro.



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

Lovely guru,

I will move in this Apr.12... I try to search apartment in dubizzle.

I need your recommendation about building name which can walk to the JLT metro or Marina metro. 

Base on my visit last time, I saw 
1) marina resident which stay at metro
2) dream 2 which have around 300m walking distance.

Any other suggestion building name. I plan to rent 1br furnished around 45-50k.

Is it possible to get at that price?

The other expense, assume for 1 br size.

Dewa 400 aed each month
Internet 200 aed each month
Maid 400 aed each month ( including iron)

Is this budget reasonable?

If I get the unfurnished one, what should be the estimate budget to put furniture and appliance. Assume the reasonable stuff, not the fashionable one.

I am looking forward for your advice.

Thank you very much.
AE


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

this_ae said:


> Lovely guru,
> 
> I will move in this Apr.12... I try to search apartment in dubizzle.
> 
> ...


45-50K not sure, 60K yes you can. I am also considering marina, but it's way too far from my work. If you find unfurnished, furniture and appliances will cost you around 10K (if u go for ikea stuff), unfurnished you can easily find for 50K.


----------



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you very much..

I found 45-50k at marina diamond 1,2,3... Do you have any idea how far they are from metro?

Tx


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Marina Diamond is right next to the Metro, literally 30 seconds walking distance.


----------



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you.

Wow... That's perfect building... Next to the metro ( marina or JLT ?).

Is the marina diamond group together as the cluster? Or I should look specific in some building for the eg. Diamond 1,2 or 3

Thank you again...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It's next to the Marina station. All the Diamond buildings are identical I think, or at least very similar so I don't think any one is any better than the others! I think I'm right in saying, the lower the number, the closer to the Metro.


----------



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you sir... This is really helpful information.


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Check diamond well before you give the checks, especially maintenance and etc.


----------



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank u.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Also check the Ariyana Tower, it is real close to the metro and is a new building (finished this year) and the rents appear to be reasonable. I know a few people that chose that building because it is huge, has all appliances included (washer and dryer), but they have 2 bedrooms. Check dubizzle as some agents have a few listings...but the company (Hamptons) is trying to close the building out... Good Luck.


----------



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you very much..

You guys are super!!!!

Million thanks


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Marina Diamonds are not all the same. Marina Diamond 3 is a good one, right next to Marina Metro. Marina Diamond 2 is furthest from Metro stations and has the smallest apartments.
You will get more for your money over at JLT.
On the JLT side, Lake Terrace is very nice and is next to the JLT Metro Station. There is supermarket, cafes, dry cleaners and bar all within walking distance and you can walk over the bridge to Marina Mall.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Distance from Metro Stations for Marina Diamonds..... closest is 3 then,5,6,4,7,1, and furthest is 2.


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Overall, check out apartments being handed over in business bay area. They are huge relatively, reasonably priced, and have all amenities.


----------



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you very much for all of your help. I am really appreciated about these.

Your guys are super.
Have a nice day.
Ae


----------



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

this_ae said:


> Thank you very much for all of your help. I am really appreciated about these.
> 
> Your guys are super.
> Have a nice day.
> Ae


One more question. 

Re: JLT area :- 

Lake Terrace is closed to Metro "Dubai Marina" -- as the advice.
What is the walking distance building in JLT area to Metro "JLT"?

Thank you very much.
ae


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Lake Terrace is next to JLT station - 30 seconds walk.

Both the Marina and JLT Stations are in JLT. You walk over a bridge from The Marina to get to them. The bridge is covered and has a/c.


----------



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

wandabug said:


> Lake Terrace is next to JLT station - 30 seconds walk.
> 
> Both the Marina and JLT Stations are in JLT. You walk over a bridge from The Marina to get to them. The bridge is covered and has a/c.



Thank you very much - wandabug:clap2:


----------

